# Pancreatitis/Upset Stomach



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter had to go the vet this afternoon. We've noticed that he's been picking at his food for about a week and isn't going crazy for it even when he's skipped one meal. Saturday he threw up but my son cleaned it up before I got to see it. (I'm still in shock over that! LOL ) Yesterday and today I noticed he wasn't drinking as much and is sleeping a lot so we called and the vet wanted to check him out.

She said she could feel something in his belly but wasn't overly concerned. They gave him a Vitamin B shot and put him on Famotidine tablets and Sucralfate liquid, she also told me not to feed him tonight and to start him on a canned food she gave us tomorrow morning.

The vet thinks he just ate something he shouldn't have, he gets no table food so I don't know what he could have gotten, but said if he isn't better in a few days they'll do some blood tests. Poor little guy is so sleepy, he just wants to snuggle and sleep.

I was making a pound cake for a neighbor, his dog is having ACL surgery today, and Scooter was lying right by my feet on the hardwood floor. Poor baby! I hope it's just an upset tummy and goes away quickly.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Ann,
I'm sorry to hear that Scooter isn't feeling well. I hope it is just something he ate giving him a tummyache. Did the vet mention pancreatitis?
Keep us posted.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Poor boy!
I wonder if they just pick up "bugs" like we can and feel lousy for a little while. I hope he is back to his old self very soon.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She did mention pancreatitis but said she'll only test for that if he doesn't feel better in a few days.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Aw, sorry Scooter isn't feeling well. Keep us posted!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ann~ Make sure to get him back into the vet if he doesn't get better very soon, especially if he's vomiting. My little Shadow's life was cut short as a result of pancreatitis compounded by possible liver issues. Please don't let your vet wait too long, if Scooter isn't bouncing back quickly.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Ann, I have no advice at all, other than to keep a very close eye on him which I know you will. Keep us posted we are sending very strong vibs for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh poor little Scooter!! I hope he starts to feel better real soon!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Ann, I hope Scooter feels better soon.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Hugs to you Ann and belly rubs to Scooter, I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ann, I hope he is over it soon but I completely agree with Leslie watch him like a hawk!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh no, Ann! I hope he gets better very soon, but do watch him!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ann keep us posted. Sending out healing vibes to poor little Scooter.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He seems to be doing well this morning and ate his little bit of food he's allowed. The vet gave us low fat food, easy to digest, and he gets a little bit every few hours. He happily ate that along with his medicine.

When I took him in I told them I thought we might be overreacting but the vet and the tech both said not to worry about that. They said since we're with him every day we're the only ones who would notice when something isn't right. I'd always rather take him in so we know he's ok.

Leslie, I read Shadow's story and it just broke my heart. I'm so sorry that you had to go through that but she sounded like such a loving little sweetie. We will watch him closely.

Thanks for the good wishes everyone!!!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Ann, I'm sorry about Scooter. I hope it's just a little virus. It sounds like he's doing a little better, so please keep us posted.
Gina


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Ann - that's what Gryff's vet thought he had too when he had his shaking fits at the beginning of the week. He is fine now and I never did find out what was making him shake. I hope Scooter is feeling better.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

What a relief to read he's feeling better and eating.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

glad to hear Scooter is feeling better


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

very happy to read that scooter is feeling better today.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Sending best wishes for Scooter's feeling better very soon! I know you are worried! hugs!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Glad to hear Scooter's feeling better today.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

The food the vet gave me is canned so it's wet. I did notice he isn't drinking much water and hasn't peed since about 10:00 this morning and I'm not even sure he went then. Is that ok?


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Ann,

Hope Scooter continues to get better and better. 

My dogs eat raw (wet) food and usually they only drink water after they have played very hard. Sometimes that means they don't take a drink all day long. That means that my 6 month old Floyd (who has stellar bladder control) will only have to pee two times a day or three if I push the issue.

Meeka


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We went back to vet today, he's still lethargic and threw up a bit this morning. He isn't drinking either. She took blood to test his liver and pancreas and will call with results tomorrow. Had to give lots of IV fluids as he quickly absorbed them, she said he was dehydrated. No food until tomorrow to see how he does. He's still on the other medicines to try to calm his stomach. If he isn't better by Monday she's going to x-ray his tummy to see if he ate something he shouldn't have and can't pass it. I'm going to worry all weekend, hope he starts feeling better.

Any advice???


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, Ann, I can feel your anxiety. Poor little Scooter! I will be anxious to read when you post about his blood results--so glad they will call you tomorrow with those, anyway. It will be very hard to wait till Monday for the next step.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Ann,
I am sorry Scooter is still not feeling better. I you get to the bottom of this and that he feels better soon!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ann- I don't have any advice but I am sending well wishes to Scooter.

Hugs,
Amanda


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Ann, I am so sorry you are going through this. Hopefully very soon you will have answers and a plan of action to get sweet Scooter feeling better. Sending hugs and encouragement.


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Ann,

I am so sorry to hear that Scooter is still not well . It is so very worrisome when little things who can't talk are sick. It is such a guessing game. You don't want them to be in pain...

Is Scooter pooping normally?

Meeka


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ann, I'm sorry to hear that Scooter is still not feeling well. My only advice is to be very aggressive with the tests to make sure that the vet isn't pressuring you to wait for things just in case it's something serious, you want to know right away rather than waiting! I hope Scooter feels better soon!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Ann, I am sorry to hear that Scooter is not feeling better. Sending out hugs and prayers that it's just a bug that will pass soon.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:hug: Ann. I am so sorry to hear Scooter is still not well. I hope you get some answers soon, I cant imagine how you are feeling having to wait to know what's wrong.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Ann,

I am so sorry that Scooter is still sick. 
We are sending healing vibes and puppy licks and hope that the blood test are good. :hug:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Ann, I just read this thread and I'm so sorry Scooter isn't feeling well. These little guys just become another kid in the family and I know you are worried about him. I will say a prayer for him to pep up and not worry you all weekend. Keep us posted on how he is feeling. Belly rubs from us...


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann, I'm so sorry Scooter isn't feeling well.  {{{{}}}} Please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She is being aggressive with the tests which makes me feel a bit better. She said if the blood work doesn't show anything and he isn't better by Monday she'll do x-rays. He is pooing, just not very much. She wasn't really worried about a blockage since he is going.

Thanks for the good wishes! I can't wait for her call tomorrow.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear Scooter isn't feeling well. Sending prayers your way. I hope he's better soon. It's so scary when they're sick. I hope they find out what's going on soon.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Hoping that you get good news about Scooter tomorrow!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ann, I'm sorry your little man is still not feeling better. I hope tomorrow's results will help pinpoint the problem. I wish dogs could sometimes talk


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

I'll be honest here and say that I have not read thru all of the threads, and so I don't really know what the symptoms are (I came b/c of the title). (and after I wrote the following, I had de-je-vu, and I might even have answered already --- if so, my apologies ---- too tired to remember for sure!)

What I wanted to share is that my girl has chronic pancreatitis (very serious), and she did not even have any of the normal symptoms, and it was NOT picked up with normal bloodwork. Normal bloodwork panels pick up pancreatitis when the numbers for lipase and amylase get really large. Only, a dog can have pancreatitis w/o those numbers being high enough to be flagged on normal panels. 

How I found it was that I specifically requested that bloodwork for a full G.I. panel be sent to TAMU - Texas A & M University. (she has other G.I. problems as well). They have developed testing that is much more sensitive. I think that they licensed Antech to use their assay so that acute cases of pancreatitis could be found earlier. It would be good to know if the bloodwork done was part of a nomal panel, or one that Antech or TAMU does that is extra sensitive. I say this b/c if it wasn't one of these special sensitive tests, then honestly....you haven't ruled out pancreatitis. If you want to read more, TAMU's site, and I think Antech has some reading on this. I hope it's not serious and everything is back to normal soon.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh dear, I'm sorry that Scooter is still not well. Last time I read this thread, he was doing a little better. I'm so glad the vet gave him IV fluids. The last thing you want is a dehydrated dog. I hope you get some answers soon for little Scooter. :hug:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh Ann, I don't know how I missed this thread. I am really concerned for your Scooter. It's good you were pro-active and got to the vet right away. We will be waiting for tomorrows results and in the meantime I'm praying for your sweet baby!
Carole


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Any advice???


I wish I had some for you. We're sending our best to you all.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am so sorry that Scooter is feeling poorly still. My heart goes out to you. You must be soooo worried. I get concerned when the vets try to diagnose by if a treatment works before they run the actual tests. I think it delays treatment for the actual disease. (I confess to being a human nurse and am comparing vet medicine to people medicine.) Most blood tests are pretty cheap. Some xrays which do not require sedation are not too bad either. Do some studying this weekend about what tests you want done next. If he wants to do an xray with sedation, ask if you can wear a lead drape and hold Scooter down for the xray. (We let parents do this for their children when they are too young to understand that they have to hold still.)


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

One more question. Do you know how much Scooter weighs and how much he has weighed in the past?


----------



## Sandypants (Jan 27, 2009)

Ann, I'm so sorry that you are having to go through this stress, and so sorry that Scooter is sick. I know how terrible that feels and how much our babies mean to us. I'm really hoping the best for you and Scooter, take care of yourselves,
Sandy & Lola


----------



## triona (Dec 22, 2008)

Ann,

Sorry to hear about Scooter. Our thoughts and concerns are with you. 

Triona


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Vet just called and all test were normal, he was very dehydrated though. The fluids worked...he peed a lot last night and immediately on the carpet in our bedroom when he came out of his crate! :frusty: He ate his food and is drinking water this morning. She said to watch him and if he isn't back to normal by Monday they'll do x-rays with contrast to see if he's ingested something he shouldn't have or if there's a blockage of some sort.

He weighs 9.4 pounds which the vet said was a good weight for his size. 

We're going to watch him closely and hopefully he'll be all better by Monday!!!

Thanks so much for all the good wishes!!!:grouphug:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Ann, fingers' are crossed here that it was just some freak bug...


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Sheri said:


> Ann, fingers' are crossed here that it was just some freak bug...


ditto. give him some belly rubs from me and ear lickies from Jasper and Cash


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am so relieved that all his tests were normal and he ate a good breakfast.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ann, that's good to hear! I hope that Scooter continues to improve!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ann~ That's great he's eating! So glad to read the tests came back normal  Please give him special belly rubs from me.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Great news Ann, I too hope it was just the little bugger had a bug.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Ann, that's good news to hear. Hopefully, Scooter just had a little upset tummy and is going to be over it and feeling better. I'll check back tomorrow to see if he is feeling his old self again.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am glad to read the good news. I hope he just got a little bug and is over it now!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Good news, sending more healing vibes.


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

Good news Scooter,

Keep up the good work! All we ask of you is that you eat, drink, pee, poo, play, love and look cute. That's not too much to ask is it?

Meeka


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's much perkier today! Unfortunately DH had to leave this morning, for 2 weeks. He never cries anymore when we put him in his crate but he did today. Could he sense that something was up with the suitcases, etc? Last time DH was gone for 2 weeks Scooter sat at the front door every afternoon after the kids came home because DH usually arrives around the same time as the middle school bus. Could he possibly remember that the suitcases mean someone is leaving? Our neighbor's dog throws up when the mom gets out a suitcase so now I'm wondering.

He's playing and barking at the neighbors so he's over the crate crying from earlier but it does make me think he's aware of something. Am I crazy?


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

No, Ann, you are not crazy. They learn things very quickly. Their little time clocks are great also. I'm sure Scooter remembers the suitcase means DH is not coming back for a while. Wait till you go to Nationals.  We left our Pom once for 5 days...and she would not eat at all ~ and when we got back she would not have anything to do with me for about a week...she was SO mad at me. I think they know our 'actions' better than we do. :biggrin1:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Ann, I am so relieved with the results of Scooters blood tests and the fact that he is eating and acting normal!!
Mine absolutely react to suitcases. OMG, they get so worried! Even when I put shoes on they lay there with their little heads on the floor staring at me. Does it mean a walk for them or am I going somewhere without them?

I wouldn't be at all surprised if that was what Scooter was reacting to. I guess we'll never know but at least he's fine!!
hugs
Carole


----------



## Sandypants (Jan 27, 2009)

it's so nice to hear that your little baby is doing well! Yay Scooter!!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm so glad to hear that Scooter's feeling better. MacGyver has the same reaction to suitcases -- we have to sneak them downstairs and into the car while he's outside or else he's a wreck (even if he's going with us.)


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Aren't they funny little things?!? He did his first real RLH today, it's been over a week since he did. We were in the backyard and he took off, almost made me cry. I'm definitely a crazy dog lady!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm glad Scooter's feeling better. I'm sure it feels good to see him RLH again.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I am SO glad Scooter is better, Ann. Great news, yay!


----------

